# Going to Bristol next weekend, what's the best pub for...



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 21, 2010)

...drinking, live music (guitars and the like) and dancing.  AS I say off down there next weekend and only know places from my teenage years, which were rubbish then.  I am not getting down till late on Friday, so ideally what would be best on a Saturday night?

Cheers


----------



## Gerry1time (Jan 22, 2010)

Golden Lion on the Gloucester Road?


----------



## strung out (Jan 22, 2010)

possibly mr wolfs, just off baldwin street. they usually have live music earlier in the evening, then djs once all the bands have finished, and stay open til very late. very close to the centre too, so not too much of a hassle to get to if you're arriving late.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 22, 2010)

Gerry1time said:


> Golden Lion on the Gloucester Road?


I live right by there.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 22, 2010)

i_hate_beckham said:


> I live right by there.



Do you know the very chatty man who works in Sainsbury's and bends your ear every time you call in for a paper and a tin of pop?


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 22, 2010)

There is about 3 who fit that description.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 22, 2010)

For 



ivebeenhigh said:


> drinking





ivebeenhigh said:


> live music (guitars and the like)


and distinct possibility of


ivebeenhigh said:


> dancing


 
try Canteen on Stokes Croft;

For 



ivebeenhigh said:


> drinking





ivebeenhigh said:


> live music (guitars and the like)


but not really much


ivebeenhigh said:


> dancing



how about the Old Duke on King Street?


----------



## Thora (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, Canteen is good on a Saturday night, though last time I was there we did see the most can't-be-arsed band ever   Have seen good stuff there too though.


----------



## strung out (Jan 22, 2010)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Do you know the very chatty man who works in Sainsbury's and bends your ear every time you call in for a paper and a tin of pop?



the slightly autistic young kid? most friendly supermarket guy i've ever met. (obv not as friendly as me when i worked in them though)


----------



## Skin (Jan 22, 2010)

And how come we Bristol urbanites aren't all going to meet up?
In the olden days when I were a lad on here the slightest hint of an urbanite visiting the city and the flags came out!
Or is that all going on anyway?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jan 22, 2010)

strung_out said:


> the slightly autistic young kid? most friendly supermarket guy i've ever met. (obv not as friendly as me when i worked in them though)



Sounds like him. I chatted with him for nearly a quarter of an hour about Space Invaders once.


----------



## Geri (Jan 22, 2010)

Skin said:


> Or is that all going on anyway?



Yeah, we just don't tell you


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm up for meet if i'm about.


----------



## Skin (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm getting confused. When is this meet?


----------



## Yetman (Jan 26, 2010)

strung_out said:


> possibly mr wolfs, just off baldwin street. they usually have live music earlier in the evening, then djs once all the bands have finished, and stay open til very late. very close to the centre too, so not too much of a hassle to get to if you're arriving late.



I played there a couple of weeks ago. Pretty band-y sort of place but good noodles


----------



## BlackArab (Jan 26, 2010)

Thora said:


> Yeah, Canteen is good on a Saturday night, though last time I was there we did see the most can't-be-arsed band ever   Have seen good stuff there too though.



Get there early if you want to sit down.


----------

